# KAB tractor seat questions.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man I have the strangest little seat in my JCB. It's a KAB 711 seat.
When you start the tractor, it automatically inflates to a pre chosen pressure for a pre determined weight. Unfortunately, I'm heavier than the predetermined weight. If you get up off the seat, for anything over about a minute, it goes flat to the floor. Like say I have to go to the truck for a wrench. Come back, seats on the floor. Then when you sit in the seat, it inflates back up again. 
There appears to be no air adjustment or weight adjustment. On bumby fields, seat hits bottom and is very uncomfortable.

Anyone know anything about this curious little critter?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

You may need to add a second shock/air bladder assembly to it then tee the air line to feed it. 
Them gems are not easy to work on either.. then you can ajust the settings for air way down. A light fella might have an issue though...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't removed the rubber accordion skirt away from it yet to see what's going on underneath.
I'm assuming an air bag and maybe a shock absorber.
What I don't understand is how does one adjust the seat for weight?
I weigh 220. Feels like it's set up for a fella about 150. 
It's a bouncy little seat, too
Makes me think if there's a dampener, it must be shot


----------

